
Show HN: Goms is a ready-to-deploy schema driven adaptable platform - artpar
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goms-demo.herokuapp.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goms-demo.herokuapp.com</a><p>This is a very early stage demo for Goms.<p>1. Independent User registration &#x2F; User sign-in<p>You can create a public site or a private site, or mixed. Was using auth0 earlier but felt it as an extra step during setup. Authentication&#x2F;Authorization is a first class component.<p>2. Native support for user defined entities<p>Create extensively related entities, eg. (Clothing)&quot;Style&quot; has a &quot;Style File&quot;, some &quot;Order&quot; and &quot;Costing&quot;, and &quot;Order&quot; has &quot;Vendor&quot; associated to it. Entities you see in this demo are defined here [1], [2]<p>3. Oauth Connections and Tokens ( Live Sync Google Sheet [3] )<p>We are handling &quot;data exchange&quot; with the external world (think google sheets, slack messenger, other APIs) as a first class citizen.<p>To demo this, four of the entities defined (using our JSON above) are synced to this Google sheet [3]<p>- Blog
- Style
- Order
- Vendor<p>Whenever one of these is created, goms will call one&#x2F;some REST API.<p>- Oauth connection details configured using JSON files
- Access tokens and refresh tokens:, complete oauth2 flow
- Tokens&#x2F;passwords stored securely to avoid accidental leak<p>4. Behind the scenes<p>- Everything is backed by a relational database
- Built in golang with goals to compile for IOT devices as well
- The view&#x2F;dashboard is completely detached from the backend<p><pre><code>  [1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;artpar&#x2F;goms&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;gomsweb&#x2F;static&#x2F;samples&#x2F;blog.json
  [2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;artpar&#x2F;goms&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;gomsweb&#x2F;static&#x2F;samples&#x2F;style.json
  [3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1Ru-bDk3AjQotQj72k8SyxoOs84eXA1Y6sSPumBb3WSA&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
  [4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.google.com&#x2F;sheets&#x2F;api&#x2F;reference&#x2F;rest&#x2F;v4&#x2F;spreadsheets.values&#x2F;append
</code></pre>
Github: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;artpar&#x2F;goms" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;artpar&#x2F;goms</a><p>You can deploy using readily available <i>docker -p 8080:8080 run goms&#x2F;goms</i>, or &quot;Deploy to Heroku&quot; button.<p>Would love feedback on all parts of Goms. Plus welcome hackers who can help in identifying holes.<p>PS: this is a demo instance. please use dummy details to sign up. nothing is tracked though.
======
fiatjaf
You should repost this with a direct link.

~~~
artpar
I wanted to, but I was afraid since my documentation at GitHub currently
sucks, and a direct landing to a "Sign in" / "Sign up" page wouldn't be
intuitive at all.

Adding links here again for clarity/tldr;

[https://goms-demo.herokuapp.com](https://goms-demo.herokuapp.com)

[https://github.com/artpar/goms](https://github.com/artpar/goms)

